# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  How Does a blonde kill a fish?

## Nemo

She Drowns it  :lol:

----------


## dannypacu

by pulling it backwords that will drown it

----------


## betti-davis

What difference does it make how SHE kills it? If SHE'S blonde SHE'LL find a way!  :Wink:

----------


## Nemo

> What difference does it make how SHE kills it? If SHE'S blonde SHE'LL find a way!


oh yes, they like finding ways of...  :Smile:

----------


## Tsia

She sticks her hands into the tank after dying her roots??

lmao

----------


## betti-davis

She turns Ginger & looks through the glass!

----------


## Nemo

> She turns Ginger & looks through the glass!


ok then What's the difference between a blonde and a Porsche?  :lol:

----------


## kevy21

er quality

----------


## hacker999

OH i know this one, is it  .... you dont lend a porsche to a friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevy21

lmaorotfl !!! good one

----------


## betti-davis

ohhhh! I know! Iknow!.......A Porsche has class, A blonde has ass!

----------


## Tsia

Whats with the blonde jokes Neems?? You got in in for them??
Or has one just turned you down?? LMAO!!

----------


## Nemo

> ohhhh! I know! Iknow!.......A Porsche has class, A blonde has ass!


that sounds like a good answer but i am sorry  i didnt know the answer in the first place...now i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## weekerrie

> Whats with the blonde jokes Neems?? You got in in for them??
> Or has one just turned you down?? LMAO!!




lmao good one tsia

----------

